# November '16 COTM Winner: Smurfenstein



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Congrats, Smurf!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice potato


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Congrats Smurf!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats. Now that's a hot potato.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## psychodrive (Jan 8, 2017)

That's gotta be the biggest potato shooter I've ever seen on a cruze


----------

